# You are bored? Help a newb with research?



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

I do a lot of car chat forums for years and it occured to me there might be a forum about handguns. I find myself after a bad break up with a large amount of time to write a story that has been on my mind for years. It only marginally involves a murder. It probably shouldn't even have a murder with the themes I'll be focusing on but I've decided it will have an unfortunate death at the very beginning and now I must research. I'll have a lot of stupid questions that maybe only a cop would know...I wouldn't want to write a bloody crime scene without something like what, a 45? Is there anyone who might be really bored this week and could email me at home or work? I hate to clog up your off topic with silly questions so I'll leave it at this. If this is out there already please feel free to tell me to do a search.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

lovechild1970 said:


> I do a lot of car chat forums for years and it occured to me there might be a forum about handguns. I find myself after a bad break up with a large amount of time to write a story that has been on my mind for years. It only marginally involves a murder. It probably shouldn't even have a murder with the themes I'll be focusing on but I've decided it will have an unfortunate death at the very beginning and now I must research. I'll have a lot of stupid questions that maybe only a cop would know...I wouldn't want to write a bloody crime scene without something like what, a 45? Is there anyone who might be really bored this week and could email me at home or work? I hate to clog up your off topic with silly questions so I'll leave it at this. If this is out there already please feel free to tell me to do a search.
> 
> Thanks,
> Susan


Kill em with a truck. Bye, bye. Geeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, be nice...

I saw someone doing the same thing on the Sig website months back. They asked specific questions. If no one answers U directly, then feel free to post your questions here.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, be nice...
> 
> I saw someone doing the same thing on the Sig website months back. They asked specific questions. If no one answers U directly, then feel free to post your questions here.


You know what a troll is, SW?


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea, truck won't work or I'd write that scene instead. I could buy some pretty heavy reading material but I thought I'd try to chat about it first. I've had a bit of response - I like meeting people online anyway.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

lovechild1970 said:


> Yea, truck won't work or I'd write that scene instead. I could buy some pretty heavy reading material but I thought I'd try to chat about it first. I've had a bit of response - I like meeting people online anyway.


A baseball bat would be really bloody.


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

I got a message from a pretty cool guy on here and here is the detail I gave him to see if he could help. That way, you can see I am seriously interested in meeting someone who can help me out. The baseball bat would pose the same kind of problem as the truck.

---

Well, like I mentioned I don't need to give a lot of murder solved detail in the story (so far as a woman can go a day without changing her mind) but I do have to have the possibility that a large company of employees can discuss the rumours endlessly. Some of them might know guns and conjecture about it...etc...

I am thinking a manager of a software company gets shot in the back of the head or face or neck or undisclosed body location in a small to medium size copy room in the early hours of the morning before anyone else comes in. I want the blood spatter and body which would doubtless scare a non-prepared receptionist type anyway to be realistic but more bloody than some csi show so as to scare her so badly that she can't say certain words like globs or gobs ever again and possibly injures herself in her flight from the scene. I need the gun and speed of bullets for that. I need the entrance point. I also need to make it so that even cops might wonder did someone at this company do it (close range suggests vendetta or passion) or did a true psycho do it (psycho being something you and I could not understand - maybe someone who wanted to be invited to the funeral to see someone in his family or other motives normal folk could never grasp).

That would be a start for me...if this is not your field maybe you know someone on here...

Thanks in advance for anything you've got.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

lovechild1970 said:


> I got a message from a pretty cool guy on here and here is the detail I gave him to see if he could help. That way, you can see I am seriously interested in meeting someone who can help me out. The baseball bat would pose the same kind of problem as the truck.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


So you think people on a gun site are killers that can tell you where the best shot and the best caliber should be placed for the bloodiest outcome?

You think these folks who own guns are killers?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


>


Got some extra?


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

No, no...I was thinking that maybe cops hang out here. Now, why would a cute little Ohio girl want to eff around with a bunch of gun owners on a Tuesday Night when she could just be out riding around in her sports coupe. :smt082 

I don't know you, but I know I wouldn't mess with you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, let me interject here...

I do realize that some people are "trolls," meaning they come to the site to stir up trouble. Usually, however, they do it with far less typing than is being done here.

For now, this person came here and asked for help. For someone faking all of this and trying to stir things up, they sure are going to a lot of trouble. Which, while I may be an idiot (and if so, then someone is pulling the wool over my eyes), I have to take this at face value as an admin. And, as such - the person asked for legitimate help so they could get details in writing a story. 

Mr P - please, lets not take it to this level. If U want to play, then please do so in PMs with this person. IF this is a whole setup, we still don't want a back and forth thing going on. And, in the meantime, until it is apparent that this may not be on the level, please assume it is. 

Also, IF this really is legit, and U have legit questions, please feel free to ask. It's just that some gun owners, as Mr P, are suspect of your true motives here, apparently...


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, I am no troll. But I don't mind the teasing either. If I could amuse in any way I'd be glad to repay the kindness of having my answers at some point. I have thousands of posts on Infiniti car forums the past few years and I just happen to enjoy forum style discussion. Plus these forums provide access to lots of different types of people. I have found a couple of guys who might be able to help me already but if not, I'll check the thread this week.

I shouldn't be writing this story if I didn't have a strong stomach...the murder scene is almost incidental - the rest is about people. Better to stick with a topic that is known but still it is kind of fun to research. Forensic sites had little for me.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, let me interject here...
> 
> I do realize that some people are "trolls," meaning they come to the site to stir up trouble. Usually, however, they do it with far less typing than is being done here.
> 
> ...


Fine with me, SW. Handle it, I wasn't playing.

Done.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Lovechild. I’m a former military LEO. I don’t know if I could be of any assistance here since I never came across a murder. My specialty was jacking (arresting) people for crossing a little red line on the flight line. At least it seems that’s all I did. I was a marksman on a Special Operations team similar to a civilian SWAT but I’m not sure that will help much either because we were not kept very busy.

What I do have is a very vivid imagination and a strong stomach. I would just ask your questions and see what responses you get. If you are a troll that’s okay with me. I have fun with trolls. I’m an anti-troll.:mrgreen:


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea, OK. I tend to write only autobiographical stuff (blog which has gotten me in horrible trouble recently) and the like...but I've wanted to work on fiction with a purpose for several years. I see a lot of people living in a sort of h*ll of their own choosing and acting out a lot of the damage they have done to themselves. I wasn't going to go so dark as to put a db in this story thinking of how it could detract from the main theme but it started to interest me because mystery and entertainment to a reader would be a goal as well.

One day I was debating this addition to the story with a guy at work and he mentioned that a lot of tv shows are unrealistic and that there is a lot more blood. I started to realize that I could actually do something pretty big with a scene and a side plot like this but I would have to know - is what he said really true. I would ask him or his dad who was into true crime stories but he left the company branded a stalker or something and I haven't kept in touch. 

I am thinking I could run with few details but maybe that would be a sad attempt to do justice to fiction. From my basics of physics knowledge I was going with what I said above. A 45 caliber handgun would maybe give me access to use a phrase like "head blown off"? Which would then give me access to a scene that was truthful.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I think it is normal for most of us to get defensive right off,I mean look in the news on any given day and we(gun owners) are bloodthirsty war mongering,soulless killers.
So I wouldnt think many here are going to jump at a chance to further that misconcieved image by contributing to a story such as that.
I second the alternative murder weapon idea,use a machette,youll get your blood splatter and all the gore you want without further maligning the legal and responsible ownership of firearms:smt011


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

The very first thing I did when I bought my car a couple of years ago is check out the specs. Knowing the car has 270 ft/lb of torque I instantly imagined that if I shifted well enough I could take a Porshe Boxter on the street. Then I read the entire owners manual the first week so I would know exactly what my new purchase could do for me. But wanting to know everything performance wise about my car doesn't mean that I would actually be going out and wrecklessly street racing a Porsche Boxter. 

I wasn't concerned that people should say use another weapon - if I can't prove that I am a responsible writer why should I get free info. about guns? Understanding that people don't want to be maligned isn't harmful to my creative process and as it is a valid point in a hand gun forum it is probably important information for me to consider when writing the scenes if I want to be responsible. Words can be dangerous when abused as well but I will consider this perspective. 

Spent a lot of time debating whether or not to add the death of this manager to the story and the value added to the story vs. the cost. Certainly, I am willing to continue considering the scene but either way I have a pretty good idea that I cannot kill this fictional character with ninja stars. A machette would probably finger all the dungeon and dragon sword weilding customer support reps. in the story.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

lovechild,welcome.How about a positive story for us gunowners??? We get enough bad press as it is and the newspaper/tv stories are 99% againist us. Try working on this story line. Ex-football great gunned down by wife in self-defense, as he comes after her and boyfriend with large knife and gloves:smt103 Randall


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Head wounds have a tendency to be bloody anyway. Why not just blow the manager's head off with a 12 gauge shotgun loaded with 00 buckshot? That should give you the mess you need in your story.


----------



## lovechild1970 (Oct 3, 2006)

Tempting on the shotgun, but imagine a software company with no camera security but a key card entry. Only one swipe at the usual time this person comes in very early...no signs of forced struggle anywhere outside the copy room. It may be that I am short-sighted on this but I feel that a shotgun hints more towards burglery and it starts to illiminate women from the suspect group. Women need to be in that group. A concealed weapon that is harder to trace or at least more common leaves a greater range open.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, after seeing this thread go on a while, I have changed my opinion. I think it is best that this continue via PM. If you want to help her with her story, feel free to send her a message privately.


----------

